# How do you deal with seeing your ex husband with other women?



## YoungMilitarySpouse (Apr 9, 2009)

I feel crazy...every time he gets a new friend on myspace or facebook I'm like who is this what are her intentions with him. If he uploads a picture of him and a girl Im wondering if hes sleeping with her. I don't want to be with him I mean I was the petitioner I divorced him but not out of hate he just wasnt ready for marriage and Im ready for a serious commitment. Girls liking him was one of our problems during our marriage all of his female friends wanted him and now theyre all trying to get with him because Im out of the way and I just want the feelings to be over!!


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

If you want the feelings to be over, you need to start acting like the feelings are over. Eventually your feelings will catch up with your actions. It's just going to be hard for a while until that happens.

One simple thing to do is stop tracking his movements online. Break off the links to his Facebook and MySpace pages and don't visit them anymore.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

YoungMilitarySpouse said:


> I feel crazy...every time he gets a new friend on myspace or facebook I'm like who is this what are her intentions with him. If he uploads a picture of him and a girl Im wondering if hes sleeping with her. I don't want to be with him I mean I was the petitioner I divorced him but not out of hate he just wasnt ready for marriage and Im ready for a serious commitment. Girls liking him was one of our problems during our marriage all of his female friends wanted him and now theyre all trying to get with him because Im out of the way and I just want the feelings to be over!!




For me, seeing my ex with other women makes me say...
oh that poor woman, just wait until she sees who he really is ! I feel sorry for her
but I guess she needs the lesson if she stays with him.


----------

